# 12 hour car ride??



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

well we are going camping out in alberta, and i will be taking Dallas with me as there would be no one to watch him and im quite a worrier about him. so we will be taking him with us, but we have to take a truck so its either he sits on the floor of the car or in the cage in the camper, i would just block the upper level. he has a pet Taxi and ill be getting those food dishes that clip onto the door cuz he likes to walk around and drinks quite a bit of water but sleeps most of the time. the only way i can measure the temperature is with a fridge magnet. and the longest he has ever been in a car is 2 and a half hours when we brought him home and last time we went camping. where would you get those kind of stickers that say live animals or that such things? i checked in all the stores and never saw them, could i just use paper and then tape it on the kennel?

any suggestions will be greatly helpful.


----------

